# ZZ TOP and BROOKS and DUNN



## dnoseworth (Apr 13, 2008)

I know it will be hard to follow New Kids on the Block, But the REV and company will be in town at the Ampitheatre Aug 24 2008.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I would be signing up for this one except for the Brooks and Dunn thing.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I would be signing up for this one except for the Brooks and Dunn thing.


Would have been much better for me if it were Brad Paisley and ZZ Top.


----------



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I would be signing up for this one except for the Brooks and Dunn thing.


+1 (at least). I really don't get that combo. I should have caught them a few years ago at the Ottawa Blues Festival. 

Similarly, I'd kinda like to see the Stone Temple Pilots, but definitely not as part of Edgefest. For one reason, I'm too old to want to bother with festival gigs and for a second, if STP are the headliners then I know I can get a refund if Weiland ends up in jail or rehab at the scheduled time of the show. This may sound like a really crass and nasty statement, but given that he was just sentenced for driving under the influence of drugs again just a few days ago I'm afraid that I'm serious.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Weird combination.

ZZ Top is great to see, but Brooks and Done really don't fit the bill IMO.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I saw both bands play together on that CMT Crossroads show a few years ago. It was surprisingly good. The songs they jammed on together sounded amazing. I am not a Brooks and Dunn fan, but that TV show probably gives some insight into how the tour came about.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> Would have been much better for me if it were Brad Paisley and ZZ Top.


Yep, if you were gonna mix that little old band from Texas with a country guy, Brad would be the combo for me. BUT...on the other hand...check this video out:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gyq8N3hJeeM&feature=related
-Mikey


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Not into the C&W thing but I might go to see the Rev. Its on my to do before I die list!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Weird combination.
> 
> ZZ Top is great to see, but Brooks and Done really don't fit the bill IMO.


I remember once hearing Vince Gill talk about how is bluegrass band got to open for Kiss in the early days. Don't know what some promoters are thinking.


----------



## dnoseworth (Apr 13, 2008)

Spikezone said:


> Yep, if you were gonna mix that little old band from Texas with a country guy, Brad would be the combo for me. BUT...on the other hand...check this video out:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gyq8N3hJeeM&feature=related
> -Mikey


Ya i saw that show, that's why i can't wait for the up and coming show .
Besides ZZ TOP are not getting any younger, so any chance to see them is a good one.


----------

